# I guess all the Yao Ming fans are gone



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

There used to be a lot more activity in this forum. There's not even game threads anymore. I guess they weren't Rocket fans.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would've certainly been more inclined to watch Rockets game if their plan to pair Pau Gasol with either his brother Marc or with Nene had come to fruition. As it stands now, however, this squad feel like dead men balling.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

This site has too much focus on the main forums.

The Rockets are a solid team but they are the same team they have been recently...plenty of Offense but not enough d to really make a difference.

They are exciting though...Kind of like Golden St.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A lot of good quality posters have been lost over the years, as well as the china influx of posters are gone as well. At one point when the Rockets were in the height of the Tmac/Yao era this was one of the busiest boards on the site. (aside from Bulls, Nets, Blazers, Lakers of course)

Just a lot of good quality posters have moved on to who knows where. I tried for a long while only for my game threads to be 20+ posts of me talking to myself. 

With Yao gone, Tmac gone, and any hope for playoff success gone looks like its going to be a ghost town. There are a few of us still around, but for the most part it's pretty much a ghost town. Not much news wise to discuss and nothing much for the future. We just fell into that "generic team" realm in message boards.

I am not sure what else to really do honestly.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Will Budinger turn it around or will he be benched or traded. I get the feeling Kevid doesn't like him.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah it's kind of disappointing. Even in the years where Yao was injured and we only had a scrappy team it felt like we had good participation and now there is literally none.





Tom said:


> Will Budinger turn it around or will he be benched or traded. I get the feeling Kevid doesn't like him.


For me he's not really shown anything other than being a capable role player. He might have starter potential, but that's about it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think buddinger has peaked already. He goes on hot streaks and slumps often but in the end it looks like he will be no more than a decent role player or starter on the right team.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, his first double digit game! His problem is he will never be selfish enough to consistently put of shots. That being said...leaving a guy with his skills on the opposite side of the floor is kind of stupid. They need to run him through a few times and then play two man ball in the post. It opens things up. They play 3 on 5 too much.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The fact that I haven't lived in a place that shows rockets games since the 2004-2005, it's been hard to keep interest in the team. The loss of Yao was a huge blow to my desire to watch the team was well. 

This forum in its heyday was probably in equal mix of rockets fans and yao fans with a couple tmac fans mixed in.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

This whole website really went down the drain..it's nothing compared to what it used to be. I rarely post but I've been lurking for years! It used to be so fun to go into threads and read from the first to last page. I agree with OneBadLt and would say that the majority of quality posters has been lost in general. Ever since the forum was bought (or whatever happened. Vertical Sports branding the forum), it's just been on a steady decline with no sign in stopping. The lockout didn't do any favors for it either.


----------

